# Beautiful Horses, post yours



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Doesnt have to be your horse, but please post pictures of beautiful horses. I saw this picture and was inspired to create this thread.

This is Peso De Oro a Gold Champagne Flaxen TWH stallion.









I may even make a video


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

hey why does he have a spanish name? hes really pretty!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he is, isnt he? i dont know why he has a spanish name. his dam and sire have english names and he is pure twh


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a favorite of mine from work. Innuendo


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is Sequoia and her colt Mystic Warrior. (not my horses but Mystic Warrior has always fascinated me)








And here is *Z Blanco Norsk, who was for sale awhile ago. I actually schemed ways that I could buy him, lol.








 
*


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i cant see Sequoia and Mystic Warrior, can you post them again?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

huh that's odd


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

still cant see it lol
shall i use this one?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

This is Regalo, a Spanish Andalusian stallion that lives in my area. He's very gorgeous!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I see them, but ya that's them : )


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Regalo is gorgeous!

ShutUpJoe, i can see those pictures now... lol


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here is a picture of my Purebred Arabian mare at the barn a few weeks ago.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41392&stc=1&d=1285092741


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

this is my boy strawbs 

stawburry roan


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is my freebie...


here is the dragon....


and my katie...


I just love her tiny little face....


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my big boy, Spencer. This was taken last week


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

This is my riding instructor's horse, Ready. He is a POA and I think he is just gorgeous.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think Domino is very photogenic:



















You pick up the camera and he just poses, put the camera away and he goes back to being a grumpy old man. 

Blue was also very stunning. Love gray pintos. 










Majic was actually pretty plain looking, but he just has this regal personality that makes him stunning:


















And of course, Redwine. I normally don't like Hanoverians, I have met several mean/crazy ones, but this guy has my dream markings.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

These are all of my Horse 

Spirit Thyme ( I took this and it's one of my all time favs of him )









I took this one too 









and this one ( LOL, I'm a shutterbug ! )









I've always thought this one came out PRETTY


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

This is just a neat shot I got of a pony named Paddington Bear . I know eyeshots are waay overdone but this turned out really neat.










Sorry it's kind big.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

This is what I wanted...







This is what I got...My QH knockoff of the Vanner...Oh well love her so much.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my first pony (who I had over 25 years ago)










and this is my new boy...


----------



## meganjr (Sep 27, 2010)

this one is of my sister and our family pony. Both love having their pictures taken, it was a lucky shot to get..


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My beautiful girl  



And another one...


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd feel like a bad mom not putting my boy in here, even though most of the time he just looks goofy! Haha


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Carleen your horse has the cutest face markings ever. I adore his snip


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, thank you! It's kind of nice having a horse with something unique about him!


----------



## Bec (May 28, 2010)

Django
This is how us aussies do it.
Not my horses but two australian friesan stallions.








Jacana.
Check out the facebook http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=140264&id=147336717447#!/pages/Django-of-Cacharel/147336717447


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!! Beautiful!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow, those Frisians are really beautiful!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

He may not be a big black friesian but he is my white plucky pony and i adore him!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My two lovelies. =]


----------



## lennies mom (Jun 7, 2010)

this is my handsome chap..have been totally in love with him since the first time i set eyes on him..


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres my 3 horses the first 3 is of Chevy my ex race horse gelding 9 years old and the palamino is Dickie a 6 year old quater horse and the last but not lease is Chyna my other ex racehorse shes 8 years old. They may not be the prettiest horse but to me they are everything iv dreamt about


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Jessabel, Love your OTTB gelding's name  lol Very pretty palomino too!

This is a 7-month old appaloosa filly at my B.O. The last girl from his stallion:


















Those grey markings on her legs and chest is not mud or dirt, that's her coat! I found it very pretty and unique.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

my horse is my beautiful horse.... best horse i have ever owned


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the Hanoverian I ride

We're practicing for the in-barn dressage show that's today! As you can see from my posture, I am NOT a dressage rider haha. We've been practicing for two weeks and I can't wait to start jumping again.

















This is us jumping over a tarp, he was a little scared of it lol.









And then my first time jumping him 2'6. I was very proud hahaha. (Excuse my leg, I had to wear my old suede halfchaps while my leather halfchaps were being repaired. They were so slippery I may as well had not been wearing any!)









A little too huntery and over dramatic :/


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

i love her face
love her markings


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a photo of a HALF ARABIAN colt, sired by my stallion, he sure looks purebred ! LOL !


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My Arabian mare Lilly. 










I also happen to think the chunky undermuscled arab gelding in my avatar is exquisite!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Spirit Thyme said:


> This is a photo of a HALF ARABIAN colt, sired by my stallion, he sure looks purebred ! LOL !


Yeah he does look pure! Maybe a little longer in the mussel ? What is his other half?


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> Yeah he does look pure! Maybe a little longer in the mussel ? What is his other half?


The "Thyme" horses tend to have a slightly longer eye to nose lenth, however since Arab's are so varried in type it doesn't count against them 

His other part is a horse somewhat unknown pinto ancestory ! LOL !


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

These are my beautiful boys. My arab Miles and my new appy Abu at thier first parade  .... Wish Miles had his eye open for the pic though darn it!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ wow!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Endurance, Love the bridles and breast plates on your horses!!!


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! it was the set our drill team picked out. My guys are tough enough to wear pink


----------

